# Backpack Hunt Weight



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Okay a couple of you asked me to give a list of what I carry as im thinking too heavy. Again 1st time backpacking in about 3 miles to set up a small camp and hunt from that location. My overall weight for 5 days is at 67lbs. Yes I know probably too much and yes I can ditch the swaro 95 and just use my el 12s but want to haul the 95 out of guilt buying it. Anyways here you go and please nitpick and be blunt as I can chew my own cabbage and want to get this down. 

Kifaru Reckoning w/ lid etc - 6lbs
95 swaro w/ case - 5.5lbs
Outdoorsman tripod / head 5lbs
Muzzleloader w/ gear 10.5lbs
Pistol w/mag 3lbs
Clothes / jacket / rain / socks etc 4.5lbs
Food / 5lbs
Tent / 5lbs 10oz
Sleeping bag 3lbs 3oz
Sleep pad / 1lb 14oz
Cushion for pillow and glassing 9oz
Game bags / gloves 11oz
Rangefinder / 10oz
Gps / 10oz
Sawyer filter + tablets / 8oz
3L Befree water bag / 6oz
Goal Zero solar / 1.5lbs
Wet wipes / 12oz
Emergency blanket / 12oz
1st aid / 6oz
Hygiene / 5oz
Contacts + supplies mirror etc / 7oz
Odor free bug spray / 5oz
Bear spray / 12oz
Msr reactor stove with fuel + mug/ 28oz
Outdoor edge knife / 8oz
Gomboy small saw / 8oz
Leatherman/ 8oz
9 AAA's / 4AA's batteries / 8oz
Headlamp + small flashlight / 8oz
Fire kit / 2oz
Hot hands / 3oz
Paracord / 8oz
Nalgene bottle full / 2.5lbs
Compass / 1oz
Wind powder / 2oz
Tag Most importantly lol

Okay so yes if I had funds id buy a lighter tent and might and ditch the spotter, buy a lighter tripod etc and save about 10lbs there. But since just going in about 2 to 3 miles is this too much? Where would you cut? Thanks everyone as I find good advice here.


----------



## Pete89 (Jan 31, 2018)

The spotter is certainly your lowest hanging fruit, but I’m packing one in too. I’d call having a handgun plus bear spray redundant for non-grizzly country (don’t carry either backpacking in the Uintas).

I use GPS sparingly and leave out the charger, pending trip length. I also don’t carry an emergency blanket or saw. That’s a few easy lbs to drop if you want. 

I wouldn’t know yet, but I hear those elk quarters are heavy to pack out too, that might make a 60 lb load feel not too bad in comparison? Hopefully guys with more backpack elk hunting as opposed to just backpacking experience can chime in. Seems plenty doable for hauling in a spike camp a few miles. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muley_DMD (May 14, 2019)

I've never downed an elk but I do know that they are a heavy load to pack out. So that being said, if you're hiking in 2-3 miles for base camp, you got to think about how far you are when you get one down. Maybe you could haul the meat back all to camp, rest, then haul the meat to the vehicle on multiple trips and then the final trip come back for your camp. Oh and your 3L water bladder, don't forget to account for the weight of the water that will be sitting in there


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I agree the bear spray can go and the saw good call there. But no this is a deer hunt not elk. I’ve taken 3 bulls in AZ. Two were about 5 mile hikes but had 2 other guys helping. 1 was just a mile back and I deboned him as I was solo. That’s actually what I’ve started doing lately as takes a lot of weight off. But down there you could do the typical roadside camp and get to spots quicker as first not hardly as many hunters per unit and secondly even in high pines it’s relatively flat ground so hiking didn’t kill ya. Why I’ve become interested in backpack hunting here is first if I’m gonna hike up high I’d rather take a couple miles off it each day and camp halfway there. Secondly as I get older I want to experience just the moments being alone in this beautiful country and lastly as a lot of Utahns have mentioned that not a lot of people hike further back in so I’d have better luck. In all this year I will learn a ton on the backpacking aspect and I imagine next year I will buy some lighter gear. Besides with my luck the spot I’m looking at I will wake up opening morning to tons of guys on horseback way smarter than me lol. Then I will say hey that’s why people say go lite so you can move spots easier ha.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I don’t ever consider my firearm as pack weight as it’s always in my hands, even after I kill something.so there’s -10 pounds there. I also probably wouldn’t count the handgun as backpack weight as it will be attached to your waist strap, so there won’t be any actual added felt weight on the pack. I wouldn’t count the wind powder either, as it will most likely be in your pocket.

Lose the bear spray, the sitting pad, emergency blanket, lose either the wet wipes or the hygiene stuff, don’t need both. 

I haven’t run the numbers but all of that will cut about 16 pounds


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Are you sure your scale is close to right? An Outdoor edge razor light knife weighs 3 ounces, 8 blades weighs another 2 oz. I carry a space tube thats 4 oz and yours is 12 oz? My Sawyer mini kit is 3 oz. 9 oz for a glassing pad is heavy when mine is 1.5 oz.

Why 3 mags for the pistol, load one and carry a spare. 

Ditch the solar at 1.5 pounds and get a charge pack at around 5 oz. 

Almost 6 pounds for a tent is heavy, if you have the $ a nice 2 person tent can be had for around 2 pounds.

Loose the GPS and use your phone with mapping app.

You could cut the weight of your paracord from 8 oz to under 2 oz for 100 feet of tech line.

Do you really need a saw? Are you building a fire? Don't need a saw to take an elk apart.

Trade the Nalgene water bottle of a heavy plastic water bottle like the Smart Water brand filtered water you can purchase in any gas station. Bottle is heavy enough to survive a few days hunting but a lot lighter then a Nalgene.

Reduce your wet wipe weight by dehydrating them. A small amount of water makes them nice and wet again when used or drop the wet wipes all together since a roll of TP and a little soap is well under 12 oz. Bring a few pair of surgical gloves for meat processing to keep the bulk of the mess off your hands.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

My pistol only has 1 mag. Think you read wrong with the weight being 3 lbs. The scale seemed right on as the knife is the model with the other hook to it. But I appreciate the advice on other items. Looks like I can cut a couple lbs then if no one does usually count their rifle / pistol etc id be around 53lbs and sounds ckoser to reasonable.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Agree on most of the above.

I use SOL Gear emergency blankets. They weigh less than 3 ounces which is normally heavy but I multitask mine as a ground cloth for my tarp tent. It gets beat up after a while so I replace it every year.

I would also consider ditching the bug spray unless you are confident the mosquitoes will be bad. Plus, I tend to believe animals can pick up on the chemical trace even if no scent is added; the repellents themselves definitely have an odor even if we can't smell it.

If you still have discretionary $$ at the moment you can get an acceptable tarp tent for cheap. I use a Mt Smith that weighs a little less than 2 lbs and is currently around $100:

https://www.steepandcheap.com/mount...l0HbOYshWlpEIacZT-1S7m-a2CWKjBp0aAkUgEALw_wcB

But I also hike in with poles which are a life saver with loads over 50lbs.

You'll find a balance of comfort and pack weight on your own. That said, anything you wear and/or carry needs to count as "pack weight" for an accurate assessment. Items on your hip can carry more efficiently but at the end of the day it's still about knowing the full physical burden on your body. Heck, we could get into why lightweight but sturdy boots make such a big difference but that's getting into a level of detail beyond your thread. You can peruse ultralight backpack forums later if you want to understand how/where weight placement begins to really effect choices. It's a deep rabbit hole.

Best of luck and enjoy your time in the field.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Loose the leatherman, saw, bear spray, hothands, emergency blanket, and maybe take less batteries. It is easy to over pack for hunting trips and I always find myself taking more than I need because I am worried about crap happening. Then I get done camping for a week and I have a pile of stuff I never used.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

I count my pistol on my hip belt as its weight I'm carrying. 

I don't count my hunting firearm as that very's between hunts, I know what each weigh but its going with me no matter what. I guess I could just count the heaviest at 9 pounds and leave it at that. 

I also don't count the clothes that I wear, I wear clothes everyday so thats just a given, what matters to me is the weight on my back and the bino harness hanging off my chest.

When you get right down to it for the short hunt you have planned this year drop the spotter and tripod and go have fun. Then start working on cutting a few ounces here and there before next season. This years trip will help give you an idea of what you really need and what you thought you might need, you'll probably drop a few pounds just from cutting items that you figure out you don't really need. Then its just a matter of weighing how much money is it worth to drop a few ounces, some of the ultra light hikers will spend a couple hundred bucks to drop 2 to 3 ounces.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone. With suggestions I can drop 10lbs especially going to a 6 moons tent and ditching some items. Puts me at 57lbs but some say dont count the rifle so with that itd be 47lbs. That still includes the spotter which I probably will end up axing so could be at 42lbs. I appreciate all the advice as man if we didnt have eachother to help on stuff like this then what would we have besides a sore back and legs.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Don't let everyone dissuade you from taking the spotter if you really want to. It's a new tool you just purchased for hunting. If I had that kind of glass I'd have a hard time leaving it behind.


----------



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

I went back and forth on what spotter to buy, between one with a jump in quality and a more compact/lighter one for backpacking. I went with the lighter one but I would definitely have a hard time leaving a heavier one at home I had just bought. 

I would probably bring it (should have clarified that in first post). Glass has been invaluable for me learning behavior as a novice. And with such short distance you'll spend most of the time scouting with it in a lighter pack. This is especially true if it's got good optics for low light; mine is good enough but occasionally I wish I had just bought the bigger one when I'm panning through thick terrain at first light.

Edit: How did I miss you had a Swarovski? No need for that to collect dust.


----------



## BigT (Mar 11, 2011)

That’s a really heavy scope and tripod combo to take on a backpack trip. That said as you mentioned, you spent that money on that, so you want to use it. I take my scope and tripod everywhere I go but it comes in 6 pounds 3 ounces combined. 

As mentioned, your pistol can be on your hip saving you the 3 pounds there. There are lightweight affordable tent options out there. I got a 2-person backpack tent from Recreation Outlet for about $60 that weighs just over 2 pounds. Klymit sells seat pads that only weigh about 3 ounces that you could consider looking at. Pretty inexpensive on those as well. I’d leave the GPS as your phone with the right app can give you your coordinates. I’d also lose the emergency blanket, and the bear spray. That cuts a few pounds off itself.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

I’d definitely take the spotting scope.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

For the first trip out take whatever you feel like you will need. 

Then when you come home decide on what you can do without and what you need, you won't know until you get that pack on your back for a few miles in the hills.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Critter said:


> For the first trip out take whatever you feel like you will need.
> 
> Then when you come home decide on what you can do without and what you need, you won't know until you get that pack on your back for a few miles in the hills.


This.^^^^


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Yes decided gonna take the spotter. Heavier but worth it. Other savings and new tent will take me down 13lbs so I think i will be good at 55lbs thats including the rifle.


----------



## Bing Outdoors (Aug 2, 2019)

I have found it easy to hike water/food/tent and maybe other items in before the hunt and stash them and save the weight that way. Yes, it does mean that if I get something then I will be making 2-3 trips maybe, maybe more if elk hunting, but it sure saves the legs hiking up with little weight on my back. Also, if I don't get anything I can leave stuff up there, if I plan to hunt up there again, or just pack it all out.


----------



## muddydogs (Oct 7, 2007)

Aznative said:


> Yes decided gonna take the spotter. Heavier but worth it. Other savings and new tent will take me down 13lbs so I think i will be good at 55lbs thats including the rifle.


I'm willing to bet good money that you will find that the spotter wasn't worth the weight by the time your done with your hunt especially with a pair of 12x bino's. Let us know how it goes this season.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I dont know as during my scout hikes ive been loading the spotter and gear to about 45 lbs and hiking about 6 miles each time. Ive gotten the pack off suggestions down to 54lbs and that will just be for the first couple miles in to set camp then daily with spotter I will be at 30lbs. Eventually I will get the 65mm attatchment for space savings more than anything.


----------



## J_Bone (May 3, 2019)

This has been a great thread. Some good things to always be reminded of. I think, as several have mentioned, get in once to get a realistic idea of what you actually need. Also def consider what was already mentioned to possibly make a few trips over time to stash water/supplies/whatever. 

I've just started the bivy/lower profile hunting because I'm still learning how to hunt in Utah (vs hunting in AZ my whole life.) I'm def needing to get farther from roads and covering much more ground and elevation changes. A hammock and rain fly have been a welcome change for my pack weight. Also trekking poles. I don't pack or use a spotting scope because I went for higher end binos (I know, apples and oranges, but for me a scope doesn't do much more than that for me.)

Of your list that Id part with: bear spray (sidearm covers that), bug spray, gps (find one of many free or paid apps and tech to use on your phone), saw, emergency blanket. I leave my wet wipes at base camp/truck and agree, one or two sets of latex gloves help control the field dressing messes. 

I also pack in however, about 25, 1-gallon Ziploc bags. I almost always de-bone. Another way to pack in extra stuff without it being "extra" is to double up on function. I use woven parachord as my bino strap. It's like 150'. If needed I can just cut off what's needed and it still be functional. You'll def get it narrowed down quick.

Oohhh, also, most modern packs are on the higher end of water repealing abilities but a dry bag for everything to fit in is nice at times. Theyre heavy but multiple days in a wet season could be more tolerable.

Also, I try to always be under 45ish lbs. Having humped around in full Army kit for numerous years makes me not like packing heavy if no one is making me 😉


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Radical idea... get rid of the tent, sleeping bag, sidearm, tripod, spotting scope, blanket. That will rid you of about 30 lbs. Go in prior to the hunt with the spotting scope to get the lay of the land and learn it, then you can spend the rest of your hunt hunting instead of glassing cuz you will already know the area. In place of the tent, use a tarp, one of those light weight silicon type that the backpackers use. In lieu of the sleeping bag and pad, use a backpacking hammock. Get a warm under quilt for the hammock and a down comforter in lieu of a sleeping bag. I have been experimenting with the hammock gear and I have been able to keep warm easily down below freezing temps, not to mention they are so comfortable instead of laying on the hard ground. Adding back in the weight of the tarp, under quilt, hammock and comforter, you will be picking up less than 10 lbs and probably closer to 5 lbs.


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

This is a very thorough packing list. This is what I would eliminate to reduce weight:

1. Bear Spray
2. Handgun (probably... sometimes I carry it, but I never do if weight is a consideration)
3. Emergency Blanket (take one, just get a lighter one)
4. Spotting Scope and Tripod (probably)
5. There are some other things you could consider (GPS app on phone, lighter tent or hammock with tarp, etc...)


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Even more good ideas. Matter of fact today I just bought a hammock and going to look for the tarp and down comforter online. That kicks serious weight. Now to just finding the bucks. I wont lie ive been busting my butt in wasatch east. I first was putting up cams but took them all down as I was spending more time relying on them realizing I was getting nothing. So i went to spending that time hiking and glassing. Not sure why im not finding stuff. I hope this doesnt offend mentioning spots but ive torn into the bear hollow area and nothing. Recently been tearing into wolf creek area and not seeing much. Everywhere else seems its too thick to hike and see anything or the roads run within a mile of another. Probably just stressing as being new up here. But thanks again guys you have been a huge help.


----------



## Vanilla (Dec 11, 2009)

Your original post leads me to believe you are worried about bears. (Handgun, bear spray)

What is your plan for your food at camp? I don’t see anything to account for bear protocol here on the list. There are things you could technically get away with doubling, but just putting that out there to think about.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

My pack is 23lbs not including water or food. 
I carry about 1.5-2 lbs of food per day expected. Water is just a 2 liter not always filled full. 
If you have scouted your area you should know where the water sources you are using and you don’t need to pack water into camp. 
Your tent is to heavy. Finding a tent around 2lbs is pretty easy. 
Leave the spotter if you have 12’s you will be fine. 
Also don’t take either take the gun or the bear spray if your rifle hunting you already have a weapon. 
Goal zero is a waste of weight. Like others say a small charge pack is fine. 
Get on x or another phone based map. And leave the GPS at home. If your phone is in airplane mode it will last about 4 days as long as you keep it in your sleeping bag at night so the battery doesn’t get cold. 
Clothing. 
Don’t over pack. I am wearing everything but a base layer pant and a ultra lite puffy jacket costCo has a cheap light option. 
Watch the weather and only take what you absolutely need.
Also get rid of every stuff sac for sleeping pad,tent,sleeping bag,stove,etc 
I didn’t see trekking poles on your list?
For me they are a must have especially for the pack out with a heavy load
If your only going in 2 miles it’s not bad to have 50-60 lbs. but if you have never done 50-60lbs you will be miserable within 100 yards of the truck.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If you are using a phone just turn it off when you are not using it.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Recent experience has taught me that the really new phones have something going on where they continue to drain a LOT of battery even when turned off. Better bring a power pack just in case. I'd bring a handgun instead of bear spray for the added benefit of hunting grouse, unless you're confident you can hit one with an arrow.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

Just so that you know, if using a handgun to take a grouse it needs to use a shot shell with at least 1/2oz of shot and not a slug. 

Also 99.9% of shot shells for handguns are worthless. You would be better off clubbing the bird with the handgun.

Sent from my SM-J737V using Tapatalk


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Thanks everyone. Got it down to 54lbs that includes the rifle on the pack. Without its 44lbs. Im all good now as ive been training with 55lbs on trails for 5 mile hikes. These posts did teach me a ton. I didnt equate trekking poles as I will be using them while hiking not packing them. But all this accounts for everything even the spotter. I cut weight by buying a hammock and tarp setup. I also returned the 5 lb tent for a 3lb tent if weather looks bad. Then cut bear spray and other items as well as bought a slik 624 tripod. Lots of great advice. I could get down 5 more lbs ditching the spotter but since im a lb below my training weight I will keep that.


----------



## twall13 (Aug 2, 2015)

I'm clearly a bit late to this conversation and it looks like you've been given some good advice. That said, I think 5 lbs. of food for 5 days is a bit light. I require a minimum of 1.5 lbs. per day using high calorie to weight foods. Maybe I'm missing out on some foods I should be packing. You mind posting your food list?


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Go to you tube. Look up treeline pursuits backpacking and food preperation. I think based off his assumption id be about 5.5lbs for 5 days. And based off all the advice here I got my main pack down to 57lbs including gun and spotter. I hiked everything including gun 3 miles back last week and it was manageable. After unloading all camp stuff my day hunt pack will be about 28lbs that includes gun and spotter too. Im happy where im at. Ive kinda learned that everyone is different some can haul more some cant. Yes if I take a buck I wont be loading all camp stuff and the buck one trip but I realize that going into it. It will be 3 trips. 2 for the deer and one for camp stuff. Is what it is.


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

That’s about right. 
My pack is 25lb without water and food and weapon. 
I usually have 1.5 to 2 lbs of food per day. And usually have food left over due to eating as many grouse as possible. 
I only pack for 3 days at a time. 
I would still ditch the pistol unless it is a .22 for grouse. You don’t need it for defense.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

No Im keeping the pistol. Its just a personal issue bing retired LE. Kinda feel naked without it in the woods. Figured if its not killing me weight wise than im good.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Aznative said:


> 95 swaro w/ case - 5.5lb
> Outdoorsman tripod / head 5lbs
> Pistol w/mag 3lbs
> Gps / 10oz
> ...


These are the only items I have strong opinions about and that other people have ocmmented on. I've spent a LOT of solo time way out in the mountains trying to go as light as possible but still be safe. Here's my thoughts:

95 swaro w/ case - 5.5lb - depending on where you go, it may be pointless, especially if you have a decent 10x or 12x binocular.

Outdoorsman tripod / head 5lbs - only if you plan to do long periods of glassing in relatively easy to travel terrain. In wooded areas, I take my compact spotting scope without the tripod, just in case I need to determine the sex/size of a spotted animal far away.

Pistol w/mag 3lbs - not needed in Uintas if you have bear spray

Gps / 10oz - or phone with map. ALWAYS have paper map just in case electronics fail

Emergency blanket / 12oz - find a lighter one ($2-3 cheapo), but YES. ALWAYS have an emergency blanket. It can also be used to keep meat/coolers cool after they've been cooled if you you're not heading home immediately.

1st aid / 6oz - ALWAYS. keep a couple of energy gels in it just in case you find yourself without food. If you have a serious injury, a bit of food can help prevent going into shock.

Bear spray / 12oz - Some people are cavalier about the small number of bears in Utah. If you're working on gutting/quartering an animal in the dark, you may need it. *I had a bear circling me nearly the entire time while quartering an elk in the dark last weekend in the Uintas.*

Msr reactor stove with fuel + mug/ 28oz - Dried fruit, granola, protein bars/jerky, instant coffee. These are less hassle and in the end less weight since you don't need to carry fuel, stove, and cookware. If at high elevation, go with more carbs than fat. Most people aren't acclimated to high elevation well enough to utilize fat for energy as much as they do in their living elevation. In this case, the body will use the carbs more efficiently due to needing less oxygen to metabolize it.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

Good thread. Having just returned a week ago from a 4 day, 3 night backpacking trip, I’ll interject a few notes of wisdom I just gained. 

1. Your physical conditioning will determine how you carry weight and how it affects you far more than the weight of your gear itself. If you’re fat and out of shape like I am, 40 lbs is going to be quite uncomfortable after a few miles. Weight will make you hit a wall more quickly. 
2. Hammock sleeping. I’ve tried it several times napping, and spent one night in a hammock a few weeks before my trip, and decided it would be a good idea. My back felt much better, and I definitely didn’t toss and turn like I would have on a sleeping pad, in a tent. But you’ve got to be ready for it. An under quilt is a MUST. Being right against that thin parachute fabric will suck heat off of you faster than you blink. Don’t think a sleeping bag inside the hammock will “be fine”. Being in mosquito country, I had to get a bug net. I took a rain fly designed for my hammock. It worked just fine, but it was a pain in the butt climbing under it and into the hammock, then pulling the bug net over me. A ground cloth is a must to stand/sit on as you put on your boots in the morning, and take them off at night. This would be even more critical if wet conditions exist. In the end, hammock setups may be a bit lighter than many tent setups, but to do it in cool temperatures requires enough gear that a lightweight tent almost always ends up lighter than your gear required to make hammock sleeping comfortable. 
3. If you’re in good shape, you should still consider keeping your loaded pack lighter than 1/5 your body weight. If you’re a bigger guy, it’s probably wise to make that ratio 1/6, or even less.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

1/[email protected] = 44. I know height doesn't matter but I am 6'4" , not fat. 44lbs? This figure includes food and water, bow and tackle? Does the ratio change over course of time, days? Serious question.


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

olibooger said:


> 1/[email protected] = 44. I know height doesn't matter but I am 6'4" , not fat. 44lbs? This figure includes food and water, bow and tackle? Does the ratio change over course of time, days? Serious question.


The longer you'll be out, the more food and possibly water you'd need, so that ratio is going to creep on you a bit, but yeah, that 1/5 ratio should always be your goal.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

Im kinda learning its all what you personally can handle. Ive cut out alot of items people keep bringing up like the bear spray and went to smaller pistol etc. Im 5'10" 200 in decent shape. My pack weight with everything including rifle etc is 54lbs. Ive hiked with 60lbs past couple weekends 4 miles each time and felt good. Especially since im probably only gonna hike in about 2.5 miles. Day pack will only be 28lbs. And thats keeping the spotter as the area is good for it. But in all im glad I went with suggestions and got a lighter tripod, tent, ditched some stuff as now in good weight range. Everyone seems different and a competition to be the lightest. Me I have figured its not a competition as long as you can haul it and stuff that makes you comfortable.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Chaser said:


> olibooger said:
> 
> 
> > 1/[email protected] = 44. I know height doesn't matter but I am 6'4" , not fat. 44lbs? This figure includes food and water, bow and tackle? Does the ratio change over course of time, days? Serious question.
> ...


4 gallons of water tips the scale quickly. I'll remember that ratio next time I go out.



Aznative said:


> Im kinda learning its all what you personally can handle. Ive cut out alot of items people keep bringing up like the bear spray and went to smaller pistol etc. Im 5'10" 200 in decent shape. My pack weight with everything including rifle etc is 54lbs. Ive hiked with 60lbs past couple weekends 4 miles each time and felt good. Especially since im probably only gonna hike in about 2.5 miles. Day pack will only be 28lbs. And thats keeping the spotter as the area is good for it. But in all im glad I went with suggestions and got a lighter tripod, tent, ditched some stuff as now in good weight range. Everyone seems different and a competition to be the lightest. Me I have figured its not a competition as long as you can haul it and stuff that makes you comfortable.


Just curious which pack you went with? I apologize if you've already mentioned.


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

Chaser said:


> .
> 2. Hammock sleeping. I've tried it several times napping, and spent one night in a hammock a few weeks before my trip, and decided it would be a good idea. My back felt much better, and I definitely didn't toss and turn like I would have on a sleeping pad, in a tent. But you've got to be ready for it. An under quilt is a MUST. Being right against that thin parachute fabric will suck heat off of you faster than you blink. Don't think a sleeping bag inside the hammock will "be fine". Being in mosquito country, I had to get a bug net. I took a rain fly designed for my hammock. It worked just fine, but it was a pain in the butt climbing under it and into the hammock, then pulling the bug net over me. A ground cloth is a must to stand/sit on as you put on your boots in the morning, and take them off at night. This would be even more critical if wet conditions exist. In the end, hammock setups may be a bit lighter than many tent setups, but to do it in cool temperatures requires enough gear that a lightweight tent almost always ends up lighter than your gear required to make hammock sleeping comfortable.
> .


Agree with the hammock. A tip for helping to keep warm sleeping in a hammock is to put a space blanket underneath your sleeping bag. Works like magic!


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I went with the kifaru reckoning. Yes expensive pack but my gosh it holds heavy weight super well. I almost went with Kuiu and yes its about 1.5lbs lighter but im a research nut and everything ive read seemed to steer towards kifaru for heavy meat loads. Dont get me wrong I think exo, stone glacier, kuiu, seek etc are all probably awesome packs but when I called kifaru and spoke to them I was blown away at their customer service. Dayna there is awesome and Aron seems like a no bs straight up honest guy.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

Aznative said:


> I went with the kifaru reckoning. Yes expensive pack but my gosh it holds heavy weight super well. I almost went with Kuiu and yes its about 1.5lbs lighter but im a research nut and everything ive read seemed to steer towards kifaru for heavy meat loads. Dont get me wrong I think exo, stone glacier, kuiu, seek etc are all probably awesome packs but when I called kifaru and spoke to them I was blown away at their customer service. Dayna there is awesome and Aron seems like a no bs straight up honest guy.


Ah man. If I said I wasnt jealous I'd be lying. I have had my complete order ready on a tab on my phone waiting for the right time to hit order. Guess what? I have the reckoning on wait as well. What suspension did you go with?? Did you pick up any accessories along the way? I can only imagine how nice it is!! One day, one day...


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

I went with the duplex lite over the ultralite. The lite is 1/8" where the ultralite is 1/16". They informed me that their tactical frames were good if you are gonna haul alot of odd shape stuff like tree stands etc. They recommended the 1/8" lite for all around hunting and heavy loads. The ultralite they said was still good but not as great for heavy loads as you can feel a little flex to it. I also ordered the 24" not the 26" as I have a 21" torso and fits well. If you are going to order id pull the trigger quick though as it took me 3 weeks to get it due to it being their busy time. I also ordered extras like the lid, a couple belt pouches, interior pouches and the gun carrier. If I did it again id probably just order one belt pouch, 2 inside pouches and no lid only cause this thing easily without the lid will haul enough for a 5 day to 7 day hunt. If you do get it make sure you watch the youtube video of Aron fitting Dayna with the reckoning as he explains how it should sit and the space between the shoulders. After seeing it I made some adjustments that he showed to the frame height for the straps and fits like a glove.


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

One last thing sorry. If I had to do one thing different id have ordered the 26" frame. For heavy loads it gives a little more height for the load lifters. Plus this part is huge. When you dont want it set at 26 inches you can move it down to 24 so best of both worlds. I didnt know that till reading a forum the other day.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

WoW, thanks for the insight! I had the tactical frame on the order. I'll definitely switch that for the 26" lite. I seem to have nearly the same type of order going on. Belt pouches, spotting scope pouch and what not. I have some extra parts too just because. I'm happy your happy 😜😋


----------



## Aznative (May 25, 2018)

No worries bud. And if it saves you money just know on the reckoning the side pockets easily hold a spotter. I have the 95 swaro and the marsupial case for it and it inside the marsupial fits perfectly in the side pocket so I didnt need the spotter pouch. You will love it. Its a one pack for life I think.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

This is my favorite thread.


----------



## olibooger (Feb 13, 2019)

I was just thinking and for some reason this very thread came to mind. Hopefully I can remember it through the off season. 
Getting into the ultra light stuff and thinking about pack weights 40#-100% energy, 50#-200% 60#-400 and so on and the money spent to get lighter higher quality gear to burn less calories and haul less poundage.

The WOF (weight on feet, good acronym huh? I thought so too!) isnt entirely dependent on what is on your back and the price paid to be lighter.

For a lot of us it is in our gut and anywhere else excess overweight fat is stored. It a helluva lot cheaper to shed body fat than it is to pay for gear. Not to mention the health benefits and everything else...

Just a thought. Get the WOF down! 🤪🤣


----------



## Ambassaduss (Mar 23, 2021)

I have used the same backpack for my everyday needs, and I can tell you precisely that it is a solid option. I can also recommend backpacks.global because it is one of my favorite brands that I come back to every time with the confidence that I will find reliable and excellent gear. I advise you to look at the options because the range is awe-inspiring. The prices are no different from your local supermarkets, so I don't see the point in paying the same money for something that's a few times cooler.


----------



## Ray (May 10, 2018)

Ambassaduss said:


> It all depends on where I'm going. If it's far away, the backpack can hold five gallons.


What kind of jacka$$ packs around 40 pounds worth of water?


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Not the bipedal type.


----------



## ns450f (Aug 28, 2018)

Holy thread resurrection batman!


----------

